#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Cambodia

## terry57

ive got a few piccy's i would like to show you people on my trip to cambodia last year.

hope you enjoy them,  

cheers.

----------


## terry57

These series of photos will be on Angkor wat and it is a stunning sight that everyone should visit if they ever have the opportunity.
Ive only been once and feel i need to return to photograph this place again as i only made a few photos on the 2006 trip. 

The fees for entrance are $ 20 US for 1 day,  $ 40 for 3 days and $ 60 for 7 days.

This place is massive so one must give ones self time to get around and its recommended to do it over 3 days as 1 day is plain silly.

We hired a driver for the day and that made things piss easy instead of trying to save a few bucks by going solo as prices are very reasonable.

once inside we hired another driver to take us around in his tuk tuk thingy.

You are shagged at the end of the day from climbing and walking so plan your avenue of attack.

----------


## terry57

The detail of the carvings here are stunning and the mind boggles how they managed to achieve such beautiful art in stone.  I have also seen this sort of detail in india but not on such a massive scale.

----------


## terry57

this photo gives the viewer an idea of the original carvings of Angkor as they are unrestored and one wonders how they actually done that. Angkor was not rediscovered till 1860 and completely covered by jungle.

----------


## buad hai

> this photo gives the viewer an idea of the original carvings of Angkor as they are unrestored and one wonders how they actually done that. Angkor was not rediscovered till 1860 and completely covered by jungle.


This is Bayon, probably the only major structure in the area originally built as a Buddhist temple. The original Buddha image was destroyed when Cambodia went back to Hinduism. I think it was later recovered and is on display, but not within the Bayon.

----------


## terry57

carvings like this are spread over a massive area and its not like you can walk to each one. The little circuit covers 17 klm ,  the large circuit covers 26 klm and Angkor Wat is located 10klm from Siem Reap.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

I have seen some amazing things in Asia especially in India concerning temples and monuments but this place is something that must be seen to be believed.

To see these tree roots decending down these walls is an awesome experience and a photo just don't cut it.  Go and have a look at this place.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Lovely stuff Tez ... keep em coming old mate  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

" Ta Prohm " has been left exactly how it was found back in 1860.
All they have done is cut the jungle away so the public can view it and its mind blowing stuff. Every member of " Teak Door " must see this before they die.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Exactly how they found it in 1860 and considering its 600 years old its in fairly good condition. The workmanship is fantastic and id love to have those fellas build me a BBQ.

----------


## terry57

^  
Have a good look at the left hand side of the last photo and you will notice a rounded structured roof running the length of the walls. 
This is a stone roof that covered an internal walk way that runs around the perimeter of the building.   All hand carved and assembled to fit perfectly.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

check out the incredible detail of the carvings on those walls.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

I like this photo as it shows how the Cambodian kiddys  have fun in a muddy pool without the aid of western style battery operated toys.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This next series of photos are at a the actual Angkor Wat itself and is the largest monument in the group. A mini city if one likes which was always in use and never allowed to grow over.   When you hear about Angkor Wat this is what they refer to. Its complexity is a sight to behold and the structure is surrounded by a moat 190 meters wide by 1.5 klm long and 1.3 klm wide.
Inside this structure is the actual Angkor Wat.

----------


## terry57

The carvings on the walls are known as Bas-reliefs and the attention to detail is simply stunning.  Every one tells a different story and they cover the inner walls of angkor wat.

----------


## terry57

This photo gives a good idea of the size and length of the walls that carry  the bas-reliefs.  Incredibly in a lot of sections the roof area carry bas-relief's.

----------


## terry57



----------


## sledge

Brings back memories mate, I was there in 95 with the X!!!!. We had some great photos of the temples, monks etc amongst the ruiens, meditating ,incense and lotus flowers and absolutley no tourists. The bitch took them all when I left. Yeh I left for greener pastures. Must make the effort and take the new wife. It certainly is a magic place and she'd love it. 
JEsuz these G&T's are a good way to spend a Sunday, but good effort.

----------


## terry57

Many Buddha statues have been damaged or stolen and are now in private collectors gallery's through out the world.  Cambodia is trying to recover these statues.

----------


## happyhour

Nice there.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

> Nice there.



Sure is mate,  and ill go back soon to complete my photos.

These ones only scratch the surface.

----------


## sledge

We went to some out of the way temples and there was buddha images of all sizes lying around on the ground and absolutley no people. Easy pickings for the unscruptulus. But the blatent stelling of the heads as at the causeway into the Bayon temple in which they would have had to use croncrete cutting saws amazed me. Must have been the Pol Pot  era and soliders to be able to get away with it.

----------


## terry57

Check out the steps.    Gives you an idea of the size of the walls and monuments. All of the Angkor Wat complex and surrounding monuments are made of sand stone which was mined 50 kl'm away.

----------


## terry57



----------


## dantilley

Did you go to Banteay Srei when you were there? It's a bit further out than the main temples, takes about an hour to get there by tuk tuk. Anyway, it has the most impressive, intricate carvings of all the temples, such as these examples:











Well worth the extra effort to get out there, the journey offers some very spectacular scenery on the way too.

----------


## buad hai

> All of the Angkor Wat complex and surrounding monuments are made of sand stone which was mined 50 kl'm away.


There's also quite a bit of laterite as can be seen in your photos of Ta Phrom.

From wiki:




> Most of the third generation Khmer temples at Angkor are built with laterite and have survived for over 1000 years.

----------


## terry57

The climb is tragic and more than one tourist has fallen to there death.  Makes one wonder how they built this 600 years ago by hand.

----------


## jizzybloke

This is on my list of things to do.
Thanks Terrence!

----------


## terry57

^^^

Yes mate,  we did go there as well and you are right about the drive as we had to pay our man an extra sling to get us there.

Got some piccys coming up later.

By the way,  yours are brilliant and a nice piece of photography there.

adds to this thread.       

cheers.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> All of the Angkor Wat complex and surrounding monuments are made of sand stone which was mined 50 kl'm away.
> 
> 
> There's also quite a bit of laterite as can be seen in your photos of Ta Phrom.
> 
> From wiki:
> 
> ...





laterite =  noun  :   A reddish clayey topsoil,  hard when dry, found in tropical areas , sometimes used to build roads and temples,  common name =  sandstone. 

latin = brick  :Smile: 

Anyway, 

Its half time and i'm off to have tea.  

Ill be back to finish of this thread.   

cheers.

----------


## buad hai

I don't know what your source is, but laterite is very different from sandstone. Laterite is a very coarse grained stone while sandstone is very fine grained. Sandstone is a sedimentary rock while laterite is formed by the weathering of igneous rock.

Here's a couple of photos of laterite:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

> I don't know what your source is, but laterite is very different from sandstone. Laterite is a very coarse grained stone while sandstone is very fine grained. Sandstone is a sedimentary rock while laterite is formed by the weathering of igneous rock.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of laterite:



I got the sandstone quote from a reference,  the meaning of laterite from my thesaurus and added it together.

I believe you are correct and the reference was wrong.

Thanks for that,  as i learn't  something.

cheers.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This Hindu temple is dedicated to Shiva and is considered the best of Angkorian art,  containing some of the finest stone carvings on the planet.
Construction began in 967 and almost every inch is covered in decoration.
Restoration began in 1930 and its situated 32 kl'm from Siem Reap.
Rewind back to Buda Hai's photos and have a good look at this amazing collection of stone carvings.

----------


## terry57

^
Sorry about that, 

Rewind back to Dantilley's photos at the top of this page.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Compared to the other monuments of  " Angkor, " Banteay Srei is small but is huge in intricate detail.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## buad hai

You really have some great shots.

----------


## terry57

We are now leaving Siem Reap and heading down the river to Phnom Penh.
This fast boat takes 5 hours to travel the length of the tonl'e sap lake.

----------


## terry57

> You really have some great shots.


Thanks,  and i plan to set up my own web sight. 

" Teak Door " is giving me some good practice to see what i can create and the boys get to see some nice piccys.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

The following photos are taken when we departed Siam Reap and the area is covered in floating houses.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

To be perfectly honest i did not think this palace was a scratch on the kings palace in Bangkok,  but nice all the same. 
Have never seen anything to match the kings palace in bangkok except in India and there two different entities.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Have a look at the bottom of the last photo.  

You will see a scale model of Angkor Wat with the surrounding moat and the walk way leading into it the complex.

----------


## astasinim

Great pics Terry. Yet another must do to add to the list :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This was a highlight of Phnom Penh and had some brilliant displays.
Make sure you visit this place.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## Thetyim

> This building was a gift from napolean 111. Dont know why though.


The Napoleon Pavillion was built in Egypt to celebrate the opening of the suez canal.  The letter N was emblazoned onto the doors and other parts of the building.  After the inauguration of the canal Napoleon had no further use for the pavilion.  The letter N everywhere was a problem so he gave it to King Norodom of Cambodia.

----------


## terry57

^
Thanks for that info and that explains it then. 

Looks very out of place and a bunch of flowers would of done the trick.

----------


## AntRobertson

Great thread Tezza.

----------


## dantilley

> 


Saw this building last month and it's now in tatters, very poorly maintained, and quite out of place too.

----------


## buad hai

This photograph of yours well illustrates the use of laterite and sandstone. Sometimes they used the laterite structurally as foundation, paving or in walls later covered by a veneer(?) of sandstone. Sometimes it seems as if they've used it architecturally; its coarse structure contrasting nicely with the fine grained sandstone. (Of course, we don't know if the laterite we see in the walls above was meant to be exposed, or covered with plaster or sandstone. Anyway, I like the look now.)

Note to Jet: The laterite I posed before is indeed sitting in my new carport....

----------


## terry57

^
I  thought my references were correct when they mentioned sandstone,  its obviously a sandstone and laterite combination.

----------


## panama hat

Yup, we have to go . . . but how suitable is it to take twi kids along (18months and 10 years?)

brilliant pictures - can I print yours if mine don't turn out as well as yours?

----------


## terry57

> Yup, we have to go . . . but how suitable is it to take twi kids along (18months and 10 years?)
> 
> brilliant pictures - can I print yours if mine don't turn out as well as yours?



Yes,  you can print my pictures if you please.

To be perfectly honest with you, 
forget trying to bring the baby as its a hard slog touring these ruins and you must put in a big day to see it.

Simply too hard department to bring a child of that age along and could possibly ruin the whole experience.

Bloody hot as well with all the climbing,  thats why you need to buy a 3 day pass and then you can plan your trip and do it at a relaxed pace over a few days. 

Spend the extra money,  get a driver and a guide to take you around. 

At times you will want to just sit under a tree and absorb the sight before you and this is the best way to take it all in and appreciate it . 

as far as a ten year old goes,   i feel he's old enough to tag along and could possibly enjoy it.  

one things for sure,  he will sleep well that night.

have a good trip.

----------


## donmeurett

Thanks so much for sharing your great Photos with us.

----------


## panama hat

Cheers Tells. 

I guess we'll have to wait a few years for it then . . . we have no family here to leave the little one with.

----------


## terry57

^

If thats the case, 
you could do it by hiring an car and a guide and just going around very slowly over a few days.

Your wife could stay with the baby at the base of the monuments and you and the young fella could go for a climb.

Bring a sturdy pram and that would do the trick.

I imagine a baby of that age would be sleeping most of the time anyway and its really no reason to not go if this is your only option.

Have a good trip.

----------


## happyman8899

yes..they have sweet home~~~ have dreamming!!!   :Smile:

----------


## happyman8899

many thanks for your Angkor Wat, Cambodia pic & explain!!!

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> Yup, we have to go . . . but how suitable is it to take twi kids along (18months and 10 years?)
> 
> brilliant pictures - can I print yours if mine don't turn out as well as yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be good for an energetic 10 year old boy, there are plenty of nooks and crannies to explore, if he is into this type of thing.


Reminds me of when I was there in Angkor. There were some begging boys doing the rounds.

One thing I learned from my travels in India was not to give money to the begging boys, as they would inform their friends then the next thing you know, you are surrounded by a mob of begging kids.

Anyway, when the three begging boys at angkor came to me, I used this tactic by ignoring them, but they were very persistent and followed me. Then they must have somehow called their mates, so now I have a bunch of dawdling kids following me all around the temples, I tried to walk away quickly but the little buggers chased me. This went on for about 30 minutes. At one stage I offered to give them some money, and I did give it, but they still followed me.

I had to go back to my motorbike taxi to getaway from them. I got the last laugh in the end as I sped away  :Smile:

----------


## dantilley

The begging / touting situation is much more under control these days. Vendors and beggars have certain designated areas that they're forbidden from straying from. Only some of the more minor temples have more of this "free for all" type of thing going on.

----------


## babygirl

Amazing pics terry.. I like the shots of Angkor Wat where you used the door as a frame! Thanks for sharing. On my list for sure.

----------


## iraq

It makes me wish that I had spent more time there, and is on my go back to list. good photos thanks for the reminder.

----------


## mad_dog

The Broken Bricks in PP is the best chill out bar known to man.

----------


## sityparamount

Great pics,these bring back so many memories. Thanks

----------


## sharon

I plan to go to Cambodia next year but now not sure yet.   :Sad:  Money would be a problem again.

----------


## hunter

It sure is a must do. And I will. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Broken Bricks in PP is the best chill out bar known to man.


I'll pop in on Sunday if I remember.

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
> The Broken Bricks in PP is the best chill out bar known to man.
> 
> 
> I'll pop in on Sunday if I remember.


 The owner is a real scholar and gentleman. He has great knoweldge of politics and is always very chatty  :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I forgot.  :Pat:

----------


## madcow

Great photos Terry !   I wouldnt have considered going there if i hadnt seen these .

On my to see list now , Thanks mate !

----------


## zipcode

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

I am hoping to visit next Spring, but not sure if my parents (in their 70s) could manage it.

Also, the family might have a very difficult time with the panhandling (as would I).

----------


## terry57

^
Don't worry about taking your parents as my mate has taken his 82 year old mum twice.

All you have to do is hire a taxi and they can drive around in air con comfort admiring the ruins but not trying to climb anything. 

Its all sorted with toilets and small restaurants at different places so it really is very easy for older people,  so do them a big favor and let them see one of the great wonders of the world.

Age is no reason not to go.

Enjoy your trip.

----------


## jasonbalmer

I've been to Angkor a couple of times and loved it. I thought your pictures did a great job of capturing the beauty and majesty of the various temples. Thanks for sharing them with us.

----------


## alphagirl

I am coming to Thailand in November to visit Timber, and I think we should really take a trip to  Cambodia while I'm there.  It looks so amazing

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
> The Broken Bricks in PP is the best chill out bar known to man.
> 
> 
> I'll pop in on Sunday if I remember.


These days its the 'Red Fox' on street 136.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I like this photo as it shows how the Cambodian kiddys  have fun in a muddy pool without the aid of western style battery operated toys.


 Hope you didn't take that one from behind a bush

----------


## Scottish Gary

I liked Angkor but it is easy to become all templed out.  I found that two days was more than enough.  
My driver insisted on taking me to the temples at 5 in the morning for the sunrise camera shot. Unfortunately it was cloudy that morning so the opportunity was gone but its meant to be amazing.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

I enjoyed it the first time, albeit with friends who wanted to see EVERYTHING, and a tour guide who kept on yapping.

Second time around I went with a friend with little tolerance for crowds, and an affection for all things air-conditioned - we were done in half a day.

I plan on taking my GF in January, who is devotedly Buddhist, and explore the place some more.

Problem is I'm a grumpy geezer (at 36) who also doesn't like crowds and touts.

The highlight of the last visit was gawking at an obese Chinese kid who stumbled over a vine and lay on the ground crying like a .... a .... an obese Chinese kid. Pure Gold!

----------


## JollyRoger

Never been over to Cambodia is this Angkor all the place has to offer ?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Never been over to Cambodia is this Angkor all the place has to offer ?


 If your interested in genocide and torture you can visit the killing fields and the Tuol Sleng interrogation centre in the capital Phnom Phen.   Fascinating place but very sad and thought provoking.   If you want more info you can google it.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Originally Posted by JollyRoger
> 
> 
> Never been over to Cambodia is this Angkor all the place has to offer ?
> 
> 
>  If your interested in genocide and torture you can visit the killing fields and the Tuol Sleng interrogation centre in the capital Phnom Phen.   Fascinating place but very sad and thought provoking.   If you want more info you can google it.


Thanks Gary but I think Cambodia would not be for me

To be fair I already knew the place was Gary Glitter kind of country so the Angkor would be just about all there is to see for me.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JollyRoger
> ...


 I heard about the Gary Glitter connection as well but I must admit I never saw anything like that the whole time I was in the country.  There was loads of hookers but none that could be described as Glitter territory thankfully.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Originally Posted by JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> ...


Good to hear Gary

Now if there are loads of descent Hookers and an exciting nightlife scene I wish the next bloke that visits the Angkor includes that in his trip. :Smile: 


Cambodia could still worth a visit.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Never been over to Cambodia is this Angkor all the place has to offer ?


if its "things" your looking for Cambodia holds few
if its a experience and great people, get out of PP an SR

Kep/Kampot are good for a weekend

Kratie for the last Irrawaddy dolphins
Preah vihear

Just hanging out on riverside in PP

----------


## ENT

^ Agreed.

Lovely people, cheap food and drink,...girls are yum........nothing else much happening there unless you're in with a local family,....or doing archaeology, ...professionally or otherwise.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I'd love to go and give it the once over

----------


## wackyjacky

BKK-REP, $120 (RT) on Cambodia Angkor Air until Xmas. LINK: Home | Cambodia Angkor Air ps: oh yeah, you've got to fly M, T, or W or it goes up $35 (EW).

----------


## terry57

^
Thanks for that link.  Blinding deal that one.

Cheers

----------


## donald36

Going next week after a 10 year gap, truly one of the great wonders of the world 

Can anyone give me a ball park figure for hire of guide and driver for 4 adults 

Will we need a minibus

----------


## Phuketrichard

You don't need a guide;
my suggestion
hire two tuk tuk's  (at $15 each) a car wont fit 4 adults comfortably but they run about $25-30
and buy the book ."Ancient Angkor" from one of the kids for $3-5

Show up after 4:30 and get a free sunset an buy ur pass for the ext day. $20 /day or $40 for a 3 days pass

Dont forget take a day off an do out to the fishing village on stilts on the lake  Kampong Phluk,  Richard Reitman Photography | Kampong Phluk High and low tide

----------


## Phuketrichard

> BKK-REP, $120 (RT) on Cambodia Angkor Air until Xmas. LINK: Home | Cambodia Angkor Air ps: oh yeah, you've got to fly M, T, or W or it goes up $35 (EW).



fuck thats CHEAP




air asia is  5,200 by via DMK

----------


## 9999

> Now if there are loads of descent Hookers and an exciting nightlife scene I wish the next bloke that visits the Angkor includes that in his trip.


There defo is in PP. The Glitter scene is defo not in your face I stayed a week in red light area and saw none of it. Plenty of hookers and a few decent nightclubs. People were saying how good the english was in Cambo but I didn't see it in the girlie bars. One night I ended up chatting in Thai with a few girls as it was our best mediam. 

Next thing they start blasting out all the crappy Thai pop songs, calling me Mr Thai, and trying to make my experience as Thai as possible. Did they not realise I was on holidays from the foking place?

----------


## cdnski12

I toured Angkor Wat in 2010. It truly is amazing. As an Engineer, I can appreciate the immense amount of work that went into the foundation preparations of the main site. It is built in a 6m deep swamp. Having the mathematical ability to predict the correct settlement rates, was way beyond what Europeans could do at the time 800-1100 AD. Professional Geotechnical Engineers would have extreme difficulty working in such an unstable  environment today, even with all our sophisticated computing ability. The main foundation stone slabs have hardly moved a mm in 1000 years. Yes the upper temples have collapsed; but that is due to weathering, not an unstable foundation (in most cases). Angkor Wat had a population of near 1 Million in 900 AD. It was by far the biggest city in the world, at the height of the Khmer Empire. The collapse of the Hydraulic Water System, led to the demise of the area. Too much money & effort went into the construction projects and not enough money was used for the Empire's Defensive Army. But it lasted for nearly 400 years ... which is a pretty good run for any empire.

----------


## terry57

^

I am also fascinated by the sheer size and complexities of Angkor. 

Blew me away to see it first hand and will return next year to see it again. 

Walking on the Great wall of China was akin to viewing Angkor Wat. 

Simply incredible stuff.

----------

